# Aischa has bald spot - going to show tomarrow, need opinions



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

We have signed Aischa up for a show that starts tomarrow, but she ended up having a bald spot on her back. I attached a few photos of it. Would she get pulled? Does she have any chances of winning with the spot? Is the spot too noticeable? I've been wanting to take her to a show for a while now but this came up. Opinions are appreciated. One pic is her w/out the spot, the other 2 are her w/ the bald spot.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Judges don't pull or excuse a dog for missing hair. Behavior yes, hair no. She should be fine. The judge may ask you what happened, but they won't make her leave the ring.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My dog Carly chewed a hole in her tail, so she has a bald spot about that size. If it hasn't grown back by the next time I show her, she's showing anyway! As a friend says, you can't win if you don't show (she was referring to me agonizing about showing one of my dogs out of coat when they were younger).

Have fun at the show!


----------



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, Aischa did very well in the show today. I don't think anyone even mentioned the bald spot. Thank you all for your responses to my concern.


----------

